# SOLVED. Lack of information on new Steinberg license transfer and no support whatsoever.



## Franklin (Apr 1, 2022)

A bit frustrated by the lack of information about transferring my Dorico Pro 4.0.3 new license to a potential buyer.
I have created a Steinberg support ticket 14 days ago to ask how to proceed, but no response whatsoever.
Asked for information on the Dorico forum: no response so far.
On the Steinberg website there is no information how to transfer a license with the new license system.

Has anyone been able to transfer their Steinberg new license to a potential buyer so far and what procedure did you follow?


----------



## Franklin (Apr 1, 2022)

Update!
I missed an email from Daniel offering help on the Dorico forum, so hope my question gets answered soon.


----------



## Bollen (Apr 1, 2022)

No to be devil's advocate, but generally I avoid creating support tickets around update releases. You just know they're going to be busy with urgent bugs.... And selling Dorico to someone is not only not-urgent, but also benefits them zero. So be patient my friend.


----------



## sinkd (Apr 4, 2022)

Franklin said:


> Update!
> I missed an email from Daniel offering help on the Dorico forum, so hope my question gets answered soon.


Perhaps an edit to the thread title is in order?


----------

